

My Favorite Features in Froyo - yanw
http://smarterware.org/6085/android-2-2-screenshot-tour-my-favorite-features-in-froyo

======
mdasen
The issue I have is that we've yet to see whether the tethering/WiFi hotspot
features will actually be allowed by the carriers (for free). Sprint has
already announced plans that WiFi hotspot service will be $30/mo with their
Android 2.1 EVO. It is unreasonable to believe that Sprint is going to let
Android 2.2 devices tether for free and charge $30/mo for older devices. In
the end, this feature will likely end up similar to iPhone tethering. If
you're willing to "jailbrake" the phone, it's there. Of course, it's likely
that carriers will be able to detect tethering (it really shouldn't be too
hard) and call up the user to tell them that they have to stop or a $XX charge
will be added to their account monthly for tethering usage. They might even
add the charge without alerting the user - how many people who don't have a
data plan get charged without being alerted when they accidentally hit the web
button on their phone? I don't think it's wholly unreasonable to believe that
carriers might do the same for tethering.

As much as we'd all like to think that Google's in the driver's seat fighting
for users rights when Apple won't stand up for them, it's still the networks
who are the gatekeepers. Froyo has the technological capability to do
tethering/hotspot service. It's a great capability to add and it's great that
Google has done so. That doesn't mean it's going to be free.

~~~
ja27
I've been occasionally tethering on Sprint (with PDANet) for almost 3 years
and haven't been "caught" yet. I try to VPN so it isn't completely trivial to
see that my traffic is from a tethered laptop. But I'd be ok paying $30/month
for tethering if I had to. I just wasn't ok with $60/month.

~~~
Steltek
That you haven't been caught yet doesn't imply that they won't start trying in
the future.

With the vast uptake in smartphones and those smartphones now coming equipped
with tethering, carriers just might find it's worthwhile to crack down.

------
barrkel
Oddly enough, the best feature in Froyo for me has been the ability to update
all applications with only a single button press, rather than having to go
through each one individually. Being able to elect to have some applications
auto-update is just gravy on top.

It used to be I'd have to spend on average 2 minutes every day just updating
applications.

~~~
bockris
Just curious, how many apps do you have installed? I spend maybe 5 minutes
every other week doing the updates.

~~~
barrkel
70 at the moment.

------
watty
Didn't know that Flash had an "On-demand" feature. I think it's time to
accidentally drop my Blackberry in the toilet.

~~~
barrkel
I've found it more reliable to turn off the plugin service, as I had a couple
of flash blobs sneak through on-demand.

------
gvb
The Gallery app is now tied in to Picasa: previously, I could only see my
local picture files. Now it shows me my Picasa albums and pictures.

The down-side is that I first discovered this on an iffy Edge connection and
it struggled to download the thumbnail pictures for the albums. Once I got
home (wifi), it popped up the albums, thumbnails, and pictures nicely.

